# started putting up the haunt today!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thought I post some pics but I had to many lol so I made a short vid of the progress from today still have so much more to go!!!!
haunted house build2007 remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pretty cool! Looks like you're having fun with it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

looking good. cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Im looking forward to seeing how that turns out looking.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, can't wait to see more.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey great to hear from another "Canuck" eh?

How's life in Sudbury?!
I'm in Barrie.......
C
www.vikingdarkworks.ca


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz guyz Iwill have more to come but it's been raining for 4 days now!!! so no new stuff has went up, hoping the weekend brings some nice weather...we even have done most of the work in the rain hope it ends..lol no more rain tell after Halloween...

And a was up to a fellow Canuck...nice too see other people from Canada I will be heading that way on the 27th to go to Wonderland and to see a few of my friends in Barrie...get back maby all check out the haunt...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Another Vid. Build day#2/3*

Well it's been raining for the last week but managed to still get some stuff done still working on the back part of the Haunt waiting tell next week to start on the front/garage and the facade but that should only take a day or two....

I made another mini vid of he progress so far...Let me know what U think or if U have any questions feel free... It always helps when someone else points out something U might not have noticed...18 days to go can't freaking wait....
build day #2/#3 remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking good....
I bet the neighbors think we Haunters are crazy!
I started constructing my facade today and my new neighbors gave that weird look.
BTW, I can wait... 18 days is coming too fast!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

i love that look. haha. just smile and wave. keep 'em wondering.

and your setup is looking cool. i bet the kids in the neighborhood love your house!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dayum NT... looks like you're really going all out! definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya it will be the biggest it has ever been...were going to have 13 room 6 hallways and 1 long terror cave...so much to do lol....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you live in a dorm? That's a big brick building


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

no no it what we call a duplex up here in Canada lol...no no it is a big place my parents live on the main floor and the basement and then rent the upstairs....


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Its Looking Good and you already have TOTer Thanks for the Video










Have a Happy Halloween


----------

